# E bike novice cyclist



## E bike Norden (29 Mar 2021)

Hi I’ve purchased 2 Boardmans e bikes hyb 8.9 male and female. Generally happy but we’re both struggling when going down a dip and back up. If we freewheel the electric assist doesn’t kick in and the bike comes to a stop. How should we ride down the hill?


----------



## HMS_Dave (30 Mar 2021)

From the bike advert

"Using a sophisticated combination of Torque, Speed, and Cadence sensors, the Fazua system closely monitors your pedalling and feeds in power smoothly when you need it. It stops instantly when you stop pedalling"

The only way for assistance to help you is to peddle.


----------



## Specialeyes (30 Mar 2021)

If you're doing more than 15.5mph downhill and carrying that into the uphill (assuming you're in the UK/EU) then you're initially above the assist cutoff speed anyway. Just pedal on the uphill, in a suitable gear (and don't shift gears under load, back off moentarily to shift) until your speed drops below the assist threshold. You've just got to keep pedalling until the assist kicks in, then carry on!


----------



## tribanjules (30 Mar 2021)

uk ebike standard means it’s a partnership so you pedal and the motor puts power in up to its 250w max. No pedalling means no motor. No hand throttle so no option of motor only propulsion. Use the downhills to build momentum and as you go up the next climb keep the pedals spinning by dropping gear and you shouLd hear the motor humming to nudge you upwards


----------



## T4tomo (30 Mar 2021)

E bike Norden said:


> How should we ride down the hill?


ride it like you stole it...
pedal like fury (in a suitable high gear just before the dip bottoms out so the motor kicks in to take you up the other side, and gradually drop the gears down (easier) as your speed slows off.


----------



## gbb (30 Mar 2021)

You should be able to freewheel downhill (if you wish, but you can pedal of course), then as you begine the Incline and your speed drops below 15.5 mph, you simply begin pedalling, the motor will then kick in. Finding the right gear is just experience and takes a little practice.
What mode are you normally cycling in ?, low levels of assist or higher ?


----------



## E bike Norden (30 Mar 2021)

gbb said:


> You should be able to freewheel downhill (if you wish, but you can pedal of course), then as you begine the Incline and your speed drops below 15.5 mph, you simply begin pedalling, the motor will then kick in. Finding the right gear is just experience and takes a little practice.
> What mode are you normally cycling in ?, low levels of assist or higher ?


Higher


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2021)

Reduce the amount of assist to zero. Go down the hill. Back up the hill and when momentum reduces increase assist from zero up until you can manage the hill. And of course the same applies with the gears but in reverse. Highest gear to go down. Once at the bottom reduce gears to second or even first gear. This will give you max power and lowest gear to help. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## gzoom (30 Mar 2021)

E bike Norden said:


> Hi I’ve purchased 2 Boardmans e bikes hyb 8.9 male and female. Generally happy but we’re both struggling when going down a dip and back up. If we freewheel the electric assist doesn’t kick in and the bike comes to a stop. How should we ride down the hill?



The Fazua motor needs you to pedal before kicking in, freewheel down hill but as soon as the hill picks up shfiting start pedaling. You have to keep pedaling, the minute you stop the support goes off.

The other thing to do is to make sure you setup the support profile to your liking. You can adjust the support to give you 300watts from barely any effort from your legs.

https://fazua.com/en/support/help-center/toolbox-software/entry-toolbox-software/


----------



## mustang1 (30 Mar 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> From the bike advert
> 
> "Using a sophisticated combination of Torque, Speed, and Cadence sensors, the Fazua system closely monitors your pedalling and feeds in power smoothly when you need it. It stops instantly when you stop pedalling"
> 
> The only way for assistance to help you is to peddle.



Does that electric motor not disengage when not pedalling then? I was kind of intrigued about e bikes and could possibly be in the market, but I might check out the mid drive motors from Giant et al, I think those will disengage and allow the rider to freewheel.

Edit: fixed typos. Typos typos why don't I ever check for typos in the first place!


----------



## HMS_Dave (30 Mar 2021)

mustang1 said:


> Does that electric motor not disengage when not pedalling then? I was kind of intrigued about e bikes and could possibly be in the market, but I might check out the mid drive motors for Giant et Al, I think those will disengage and allow the rider to freewheel.



Yes they do disengage. If you run out of battery or even turn the system off you can use the bike like any other. Albeit a little heavier. Perhaps i misunderstood the OP. If he is saying that the motor is grinding him to a halt then there might be a technical issue.


----------



## richtea (30 Mar 2021)

I'd coast down - not point rushing, eh!
And on the way back up you want to have your legs going round once per second or quicker, i.e. a cadence of at least 60 revs per minute. If you're in too high a gear and you're spinning slooooowly you'll get less assistance. I think Fazua (the system on Boardmans) recommends 90 as the ideal cadence, which is a bit rapid for comfort, IMHO. But at 60-80 rpm you'll still get decent assistance.
Our Fazua HYB 8.9 kicks in after about 1/2 - 1 revolution of the pedals, so you should definitely feel something pretty soon after you restart pedalling.


----------

